# Reptiles in Adelaide



## angel_saza (Feb 14, 2007)

What reptiles can be found in Adelaide, pref northern adelaide? I get a blue tongue on my front door step, once a year during summer, and there's some small gekoes (sp?) in amongst some building material out the back. Their skin looks really soft and velvety. I saw a beardie for the first time on the road a few days ago. What else is around?


----------



## l222l3rodiel222l (Feb 15, 2007)

i have seen a few goannas not sure what type they are. blueys shinglbacks, bearded dragons n other small skins. brown snakes and black snakes. cant think of any else


----------



## PhilK (Feb 15, 2007)

Frillies? Goannas would be there for sure! Plus a bunch of snakes.


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2007)

nah not frillies


----------



## PhilK (Feb 15, 2007)

Live and learn hahaha


----------



## Bindi84 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi!
i am also north of adelaide and your gecko sounds like a marbled velvet gecko. It's like they are dressed in a tight fitting plush velvet suit! Cool geck's. Below is a part list of what you might see around here.


tawny dragon
painted dragon
western netted dragon
eastern bearded dragon
central bearded dragon
pygmy bearded dragon
five lined earless dragon
eastern shingleback (stumpy or sleepy lizard)
central shingleback (stumpy or sleepy lizard)
pygmy shingleback (stumpy or sleepy lizard)
eastern blue tongue
western blue tongue
pygmy blue tongue
sand goanna
heath goanna
eastern stone gecko
barking gecko
southern spiny tailed gecko
marbled velvet gecko
Bynoe's gecko
adelaide snake lizard
lined worm lizard
Burton's legless lizard
eastern three line skink
desert wall skink
common scaly foot
eastern striped skink
cunningham's skink
eastern tree skink
white's skink
broad banded sandswimmer
garden skink
eastern water skink
four toed earless skink
three toed earless skink
myall slider skink
southern four toed slider skink
common snake-eyed
dwarf skink
mallee snake-eye
adelaide snake-eye
southern grass skink
pygmy copperhead snake
carpet python
yellow faced whipsnake
eastern tiger snake
red bellied black snake
western brown snake
desert banded snake
eastern brown
mallee black headed snake
rough nosed blind snake
little whip snake
southern blind snake


cheers!
Bindi.


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 15, 2007)

.... wow, i wasn't expecting such a long list! Cool, thanks Bindi.


----------



## Bindi84 (Feb 15, 2007)

it coulda been longer! 
There are heaps more around here but they are the main ones and the most seen.
I don't keep any reptiles. There is no need to here. They are everywhere outside and some gecks inside. There is a beardy in the front garden that i feed the odd worm and piece of banana to. he is last years hatchling and has staked out the garden territory. there are sleepy and bluetongues in and around the sheds and living in them under stuff as well. There is a big male beardy that sun bakes on the 4th fence post of my driveway most mornings and as you drive by him he moves around the post so you can't see him. i stopped once and reversed back a little and he moved back to where he was! cool lizard.

Have fun watching out for them where you are.

cheers
Bindi.


----------



## l222l3rodiel222l (Feb 15, 2007)

im right in the middle of adelaide so you rarely see any of them. only on the golf courses i see them. u must be close to the country land are u bindi?


----------



## Rocket (Feb 15, 2007)

That list is way off Bindi!

In Adelaide alone, dont expect any more then G.Variegata, C.Marmoratus, P.Barbata and several snake and skink species. 

Around Adelaide to certain distances- you can find: C.Decresii, U.Milii, P.Vittices, H.Binoei, MAYBE S.Intermedius, Cunninghams Skink, Lace Montior, Sand Monitor and other snake, skink, dragon and turtle species. 

Shawn


----------



## Bindi84 (Feb 15, 2007)

hey Rocket!
You're right.
Sorry I read north of adelaide not northern adelaide. 
Maybe Angel should move further out. :-}

cheers
Bindi.


----------



## Bindi84 (Feb 15, 2007)

l222l3rodiel222l said:


> im right in the middle of adelaide so you rarely see any of them. only on the golf courses i see them. u must be close to the country land are u bindi?


 


Yep, I am in the sticks. My mistake for misreading North of adelaide and not northern adelaide.  

cheers
Bindi.


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 15, 2007)

Hee hee, thats ok Bindi. I was just about to ask where you were.. I'd love to have a resident Beardie in my yard. That'd be cool!!

There's a creek near me, so i might so for a walk one morning/evening. When's it best to go? I know where some marsh frogs live, so im sure there's got to be some reptiles closeby too!


----------

